# Adjustable control arm issues



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

2001 A6 4.2, ST Coulovers, upper adjustable control arms, 18X8.5 ET20-ish up front w/215/40/18s. Got the alignment done, running -2 on the drivers side and -1.3 pass. The control arms hit the fender wells/body over normal bumps. I'm not THAT low, WTF? 

Anyone run into this or is my car some freak of nature?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's where it's hitting. Drivers and passenger side are about the same. I have a good 2 1/2"s more I can spin the fronts down. I'm not looking to go lower, just stop anymore damage to the car and tires


----------

